# Ice Fishing Suits



## Ice Fishing maniac (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, Been really anticipating this season to start so I have been out seeing all the new gear and shacks and a new suit for this year. 
I found one, It seems to be new this year or an updated version of their previous year but its Striker Ice floating gear. From what I understand Arctic Armor was the only company who produced a floating suit and kind of controlled that market for floating suits. Well now there is Striker Ice and in my opinion and reading many reviews and seeing the stuff in person they have definitely rivaled and confidently blew Arctic Armor out of the water. Striker Ice will float you all day long and has so many more features and quality and seems way more heavy duty. They make two different versions the Striker Ice regular and the Striker Ice Lite. From what I understand the Lite just uses a little bit lighter outer material and 100 grams less thermodex, and it was explained to me that the Lite version outperforms the regular Arctic armor and has more insulation than the Arctic Armor but not bulky at all, The Lite seems to be intended for the person who sits on the bucket in the middle of the lake for a few hours in 0 degree weather. The heavy version with much more heavy duty material on the outer layer seems to be some tough stuff but not stiff. Has more insulation and is intended for sitting on the bucket or kneeling on the lake for a full day in negative degree weather. There seems to be lots of engineering for warmth and breath ability all needed to stay warm, Tons of features and all with the ice fisherman in mind. One thing I seen that was awesome is the bibs had a can holder incorporated into them, Awesome! There is a great review on www.Redrockstore.com and found them at www.korkys.com and their official website is www.strikerbrands.com

Thought I would share with the rest of you, I got a feeling Im going to start seeing this stuff everywhere!


----------

